# Pauns archery



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I was offered to accept a Paunsagaunt archery tag a couple days before the archery hunt began and after some debate decided to accept it....since the hunt began, I have passed on numerous 20-24 inch 3 and 4 points and one 27-30 inch 2 point and have been watching a 27-30 inch 4 point on private land that just won't cross on to public land....but am looking for some more areas to look for a nice shooter (25+ inch 4 point). If anyone has any information they would be willing to share, I would be really appreciative!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck Wyo. I hope someone steps up and helps you out that has hunted the unit. Anyone reading this that can help member or not you can call me and I will pass the info on to him, 801-455-3745, Joey Hogan.


----------



## fin little (Aug 26, 2010)

Those last minute tag turn backs sure hurt with the scouting. If you dont mind my asking , where you been hunting. I had the tag 2 years ago and live down here. I can help with some places to look at. Is it possible to send a private message on this site. Im new here.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

fin little said:


> Those last minute tag turn backs sure hurt with the scouting. If you dont mind my asking , where you been hunting. I had the tag 2 years ago and live down here. I can help with some places to look at. Is it possible to send a private message on this site. Im new here.


Yes you can click under there name on the right hand side of the page it says Pm.
Or click on there name and look at there profile where it gives you the option to PM.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey fin little,,,,I think I'll change my name to Nephi Point....
Love that area and welcome aboard!

WtoU,,,,,Hit Robinson canyon "area" hard,,,,,,,,,You'll find something there to hunt.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have spent the majority of my time on Hatch Bench; this is where I have had all of my luck. But, I did spend a day driving the roads on top...I have spent time in Dave's Hollow, Podunk Creek, Proctor Canyon, and Blue Fly Creek.

I got the call on Wednesday before the hunt and was only able to scout on the Thursday before the hunt (I saw more elk than deer and more bulls than bucks!). So, my scouting only helped me want to avoid certain areas.


----------



## fin little (Aug 26, 2010)

Goofyelk, what do ya mean? fin little's my real name.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It's been a few years but saw some nice bucks hunting elk on Whitemans bench near Tropic Res, then way to the south on the Tropic Res road up in the pines at a higher altitude.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

just bumping a stupid post to the next page...


----------

